# Pics of new MIMB Snorkel



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is the final product. I will have to get it rejeted, but I am happy with the end result.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks great, good looking bike also.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Now get off the computer and go test them out... :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Me likes


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks Good, i like the red


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice! Red 45s at the end were a nice touch. I love the 08 red brutes myself, they're a little brighter than my 06 burgundy/red.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

love it man great job.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks great. i like the color coordinated audio setup as well.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice job where at in east texas you from


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Jacksonville


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice job, looks good. I'm right between Palestine and Jacksonville myself.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks great! I too like the color tops! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks really Good! Nice job


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Can anyone tell me about how much it will cost to rejet?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

dynajet kit is around $85


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't know anything about doing it. Is is hard to do or would I be wise to let someone else do it.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I would say to talk to bootlegger, he seems to be the jet/re-jet guru....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Crawfishie!! said:


> I would say to talk to bootlegger, he seems to be the jet/re-jet guru....


yep


----------



## Ruddy208 (Feb 4, 2010)

Installed my snorkel today and it turned out pretty good. I just did the clutch, because im not going to go seat deep and i modded my air box lid to pull the air and closed off the original intake port. I did end up using the kxf700 clutch exhaust boot and it made it so easy. What do you think? For a guy that will never ride deep, but is tired of getting splash water in the clutch and air box i think i did pretty good thanks to all u guys! Have a great week.


----------



## 1970chev (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice pair of endcaps!!!:bigok:

Seriously they look pretty good tucked away under the pod


----------



## Ruddy208 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks man. I thought they turned out pretty good.


----------

